# Which Wii Accessories Are Actually Needed?



## McMurphy (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know how hard it is to acquire a Wii console elsewhere, but it is nearly impossible in the LA, California area. That is why I hadn't picked up the system until now: during my travels in Seattle, Washington.

That said, it is evident that I a new Wii owner, and the amount of accessories out on the market for the system is a bit intimidating. The basic console comes with the system, a remote, a nunchuk, and a copy of Wii Sports. 

To have fun on the system, are there any accessories out on the market actually needed? It sounds like a second set of controllers and the charger may be wise, right? My fear is being sold on the idea of picking up expensive amount of post purchase hardware that I will never find use for.


----------



## Lucien21 (Feb 12, 2008)

Another set of controls is essential as the Wii is at it's best when played with other people.

The rest are not essential.


----------



## Rohan (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, I'll second Lucien. Another Wii-mote and Nunchuk ought to see you by just fine.


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 12, 2008)

How much play do the batteries in the remote get you before a player needs to switch them out?

(Thanks for tips, both of you!)


----------



## Joel007 (Feb 12, 2008)

When I'm playing for several hours a day the batteries usually last me over a week before I have to swap them. Depends whether you use rechargeables (and the charger stand), or single use batteries. I just buy a big pack of one off batteries and work my way through them 

Btw when the Wii is off you can see the remote battery level by pressing A or B.


----------

